# Flying Dutchman Blades



## Alexam (22 Mar 2016)

Where is the easiest place to get FD blades now please? Do they all come from abroad or is there a UK outlet?

Malcolm


----------



## tomasgursky (22 Mar 2016)

Alexam":elf6ive9 said:


> Where is the easiest place to get FD blades now please? Do they all come from abroad or is there a UK outlet?
> 
> Malcolm



I think someone mentioned here on forum that Hegner sell them under different name?
Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## loftyhermes (22 Mar 2016)

It is said that FD blades are made by Niqua, but if you want FD blades then Mikes workshop is the place, though now owned and operated by Wooden Teddy Bear. Postage is quick and reasonable, but if you place a large order you could get stung for import duties and tax. 
http://mikesworkshop.com/
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## Aggrajag (22 Mar 2016)

Yeah I strongly suspect Niqua are FD, from what I've read online elsewhere but not proved myself. They're sold on the Hegner website. http://www.hegner.co.uk/products/spares ... lades.html


----------



## NazNomad (22 Mar 2016)

Plenty of Niqua (aka FD) blades on FleaBay too.


----------



## bodgerbaz (22 Mar 2016)

Alexam":ust2wx5q said:


> Where is the easiest place to get FD blades now please? Do they all come from abroad or is there a UK outlet? Malcolm



Having bought a couple of bad batches of FD blades I personally wouldn't touch 'em again. However, if you wanted to try a few different Niqua blades Malcolm, send me your address (via a PM) and I'll send you a few to try. The Niqua factory is just up the road from me so I thought I'd give them a go. They seem pretty good on first use and appear to be just as good as Olson and a lot cheaper.

I have a German contact on ebay.de who sells them in dozen batches with free shipping after the first dozen (for German customers). For UK customers it is €5.10 for first dozen and €0.10 for each dozen after that. Still MUCH cheaper than the USA ;-)

If you want to try a few out give me a shout.

Barry


----------



## Alexam (22 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the replies Guys, all usefull info. I have just been trying a few Pegasus and FD blades and narrowed my choice to a couple of Pegasus and a couple of FD's. I did add my little review and show the square of ply I used for the test on the end of my 'HOW MANY' blades question.( how-many-t96543.html )

If the Niqua are in fact the same blades, then it would be good to try #3 and #5 reverse or skip blades if you have a couple to send Barry. That's very kind of you and I will PM my address and let you have feedback once I have tried them to compare.

I am fairly new to scrolling and although I have done 'bits', I really want to get going with the new scrollsaw and try out sopme Intarsia and see if I can make the grade of some of the guys on this forum if possible.

Malcolm


----------



## martinka (22 Mar 2016)

Don't quote me on this, but though the FD-UR blades, which seem to be the favourites amongst FD blade users, are made by Niqua, I think they are only available from Mike's Workshop/Wooden Teddy Bear, not from Niqua or Hegner


----------



## scrimper (23 Mar 2016)

Regarding the issue that some say that FD blades are made by Niqua, My experience is that for many years I have used Niqua blades from Hobbies UK and they have worked just fine, after reading good reviews in this forum about the FD blades I decided to try some out but so far I have not had much luck with them, they keep breaking long before they wear out!

If it is true that Niqua make the FD blades I can only assume they are made to a lower standard or I had a bad batch because I never have problems with the Niqua branded ones breaking.


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Mar 2016)

martinka":g4g6xc7l said:


> Don't quote me on this, but though the FD-UR blades, which seem to be the favourites amongst FD blade users, are made by Niqua, I think they are only available from Mike's Workshop/Wooden Teddy Bear, not from Niqua or Hegner



Sorry Martin but in fact Niqua DO make the equivalent of the FD-UR blades. Its called the Niqua Top Cut and has every third tooth reversed.

Niqua's description says "First class saw blade for delicately cutting of difficult work pieces; suitable for wood and plastic; hardened, every 3rd tooth is countered; 130 mm long."

No.........W x H x L.........Teeth per cm
2/0 ......0.21 x 0.68 ...............15
1 .........0.30 x 0.77................15
3 .........0.34 x 0.90................13
5 .........0.38 x 0.93................13
7 .........0.42 x 1.10................10







I'll pop a couple in a bag for you to try Malcolm ;-)

Incidentally, in Germany, fretwork blades are known as 'Laubsägeblätter' . . . . rolls off the tongue easily huh?

Barry


----------



## Alexam (23 Mar 2016)

Thanks again Barry. 
Looking at the Web this morning, I noticed that Niqua also do a Niqua Ultra in a Red packaging. Do you know if those are better, or is it just 'marketing'? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/fretsaw-blade ... 1978321464

Malcolm


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Mar 2016)

I couldn't say Malcolm but the description is very similar. BTW, this is the guy I bought my blades from.


----------



## loftyhermes (23 Mar 2016)

Niqua top cut are available from Original Marquetry in sizes 2/0 up to 12. http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/prod ... ls_489.htm
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## martinka (23 Mar 2016)

No need to be sorry, Barry, I am always happy to be corrected. Do they have the kink in the blade to show which is the top, that the FD-UR blades have? Comes in handy if yer peepers aren't too good.


----------



## NazNomad (23 Mar 2016)

martinka":3din51st said:


> No need to be sorry, Barry, I am always happy to be corrected. Do they have the kink in the blade to show which is the top, that the FD-UR blades have? Comes in handy if yer peepers aren't too good.



Precisely the reason I keep a jewellers loupe with my blades. 8)


----------



## loftyhermes (24 Mar 2016)

martinka":hqblya9x said:


> Do they have the kink in the blade to show which is the top, that the FD-UR blades have? Comes in handy if yer peepers aren't too good.


The Niqua Top cut do not have the kink at the top end of the blade.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## charity man (29 Mar 2016)

Hi, All I have been using F D blades for about a year after I had tried quite a few other brands and found they where the best, i got mine on Ebay got three doz for a good price and free p&p, I got a new prooxon at Christmas and they sent me some off there own blades which I find quite good. hope this helps, John.


----------

